# Can't Run My Jar Files



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I've been trying to export files with Eclipse now for a while but it never seems to work.

I always get the error message - could not find mind class.. the program will exit.

Everytime I get this, no matter what way I export it. Either as a runnable jar file or just as a jar file. I also specify the main class in the options when exporting it.

The programs compile just fine, just don't work when exported to Jar files. I've even tried this with a basic hello world program and still no look.

There is a manifesto file as when I unzip the Jar file I can see it along with all the other class's

Anyone any ideas as to why this is happening?

Could there be something wrong with Java on my computer or Eclipse possibly? Or is there some really silly obvious setting I'm missing out on here?

Thanks , much appreciated


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

You should have posted here in Software Development Thread.

Do they run 100% CORRECTLY inside eclipse?


----------



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Apologies! I thought I had! If a mod wants to move this into that thread feel free to.

Yes my programs all run perfectly, even if I write a simple hello world program I'm unable to export it


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

robobobo said:


> Apologies! I thought I had! If a mod wants to move this into that thread feel free to.
> 
> Yes my programs all run perfectly, even if I write a simple hello world program I'm unable to export it


Then, this might be due to 3 reasons.

1. Your JRE is crashed
2. Your Eclipe is using different Java version (if it can; Netbeans can, I don't know about eclipse)
3. Eclipse issue

If you want to move this thread, click the report button and report it


----------



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmm this is what I suspected, it looks like I might have to reinstall Eclipse and/or my JRE then?

I'm not in a position to do this just at the moment as I'm working on a project at the moment. 

Was hoping that I might have been missing out on something simple but I guess not


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

robobobo said:


> Hmm this is what I suspected, it looks like I might have to reinstall Eclipse and/or my JRE then?
> 
> I'm not in a position to do this just at the moment as I'm working on a project at the moment.
> 
> Was hoping that I might have been missing out on something simple but I guess not


Check them in a different machine. If they work in that machine, then you know one of above 3 is the reason. I have come across lot those issues, just don't care them


----------



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like I'll have to reinstall it all then, hopefully that will solve it all


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

robobobo said:


> Looks like I'll have to reinstall it all then, hopefully that will solve it all


Good Luck


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

sepala, did you check with your experienced team of engineers at Yohansoftware to see if they have any ideas on how to help the poster?

If Eclipse is a popular Java IDE, I would think you'd want to learn it or have someone on your team who knows it.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> sepala, did you check with your experienced team of engineers at Yohansoftware to see if they have any ideas on how to help the poster?
> 
> If Eclipse is a popular Java IDE, I would think you'd want to learn it or have someone on your team who knows it.


Hello Helix,

Actually I have faced this issue number of times. My Beta testers reported this issue when I released one of my program to them. Then only I figured it out, the case is,I developed it in Java 7, and they had previous versions.

Crashing in JRE can cause the same. In my laptop, software inside Netbeans runs, but outside, it doesn't. The same error "Main class" issue.

But, as I said, it is better to check them in another machine to make it sure.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> sepala, did you check with your experienced team of engineers at Yohansoftware to see if they have any ideas on how to help the poster?


I don't have a team. It is just me ....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Not according to your website.
http://yohansoftware.webnode.com/about-us/



> *Our *abundance of expertise allows *us *to create high quality technology and marketing solutions that will provide you with a calculable difference in your profitability and performance.


Perhaps you need another English lesson. The words "our" and "we" are plural.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> Not according to your website.
> http://yohansoftware.webnode.com/about-us/
> 
> Perhaps you need another English lesson. The words "our" and "we" are plural.


Oh Thanks for showing that out Helix. I really appreciate it. To be honest, that is a free web site, and most of those text were auto generated. And yes, I didn't edit that "About us" page very well. Sorry about that, and thanks again for showing that


----------

